# New husky cross German shepherd puppy tips please!



## Murphyuttin (Mar 12, 2015)

Hello, we have just bought our gorgeous husky cross German shepherd puppy Murphy. Has anyone got any tips on anything? I am aware that they need a lot of stimulation and exercise and we are able to cater for that. We've started training he can sit and we are practising to stay. He is going to puppy classes at the end of the month. He is grasping toilet training but now will only wee outside or on the training mats but he won't whine to say he wants to go outside. Any tips on anything would be greatly appreciated. We are looking forward to having lots of great times ahead of us!


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

What a cutie!! What type of husky? Siberian or malamute? I ask as there are some similar qualities and there are some very different qualities between the breed. I have a GSD /malamute cross and he is very independent when off leash (although SAR training is making him much better on long distance recall). Mix breeds don't always mean you get an even amount of either breed they are mixed with, so one may have more Shepherd nature, or more husky drives (like running, lol)... Each dog is different. Akivah has alot of drive to please and work which is probably the Shepherd in him, but being 11mos, he still can be easily distracted and enticed to play (malamute). He will bark but definitely isn't a guard dog (malamute), but really enjoys the SAR games (GSD)... 

I would suggest lots of engaging games to help him want to 'hook up' to you.. Be sure your recall is really good on him as huskies do love to run and are very independent (especially off leash).. Be patient as if he takes after the husky side more, he can learn and is intelligent, but you have to find a way to stimulate his focus to work. If he takes after the Shepherd side in this area he will be easier to train that way. Have fun with him! He is handsome!


----------



## Murphyuttin (Mar 12, 2015)

His mum was 3/4 GS and 1/4 Husky but not identified which type (I originally thought she was a pure GS until paper work came) and dad is 100% Siberian husky. He is picking things up very quickly but as you said only time will tell which traits he holds.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

My Misty is husky and ?At 2yrs old her recall is very shaky and she cannot be trusted to hang out in the yard with us.But when we hike in the woods it's never a problem.She just needs way more space than a couple of acres of land to run.Another husky trait she had is she was extremely difficult to leash train.I finally tried walking her with another dog which worked like magic.After two walks with a partner she loved her leash.
Many husky breeders recommend simply dragging them around until they submit to the leash but no way was I going to do that.Other than those two problems she is a wonderful girl,sweet tempered,gentle and very easy to train.
Murphy is a beauty,best of luck with your new boy!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Welcome to the forum and congratulations! My friends have male and female GSD/husky mixes and I know of another in my class, all 3 are fantastic dogs. All 3 seem to share a more playful personality, moreso than my gsds, and none are aloof, they enjoy attention. 

I would work on engagement with your pup, make yourself the most interesting thing in his world, it will help as you start having to deal with distractions.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Aww a GSD/Husky mix...not a dog I would recommend for beginners, don't know if that is you but bear with me!

With a mix you can easily end up with the worst traits of bothe breeds! So you have a dog with poor recall and a dog that has a tendency to bite the crap out out of people! 

So you could easily end up coming here for aggression and going to the Husky forum for threads on "my dog won't come back on recall!

Let's not go there!

Most of the things you need to know in order to keep that from happening can be found here:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/5296377-post8.html

The clip on "loose leash training is how I train all my dogs and every dog I work with! 
The link on "Who Pets my Puppy or Dog " is how you establish leadership with your dog! You determine who he interacts with not your dog! He will look to you for direction and not make "poor independent decisions" under unusual circumstances!

No dog parks, no "I thought my dog was friendly people." If you follow those "suggestions" then you will have no need of the "My dog is reactive on leash" clip!

Leerburg Dog Training | The Ground Work to Becoming Your Puppy's Pack Leader

I never did the "tether" the puppy thing myself but this link has lots of good info!

And the Place Command:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIGq_5r0DeE
Why the “Place” Command is So Important and Your Dog Should Know It! : TheDogTrainingSecret.com
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIGq_5r0DeE

Puppy training classes and know safe dogs are fine! Dogs Parks and "I though my dog was friendly folks" just say 'NO!"

If you want to raise a happy well adjusted dog...this is how you get there (in my opinion) or you can do what "everybody else does...Dog Parks. lots of "uncontrolled" people meetings and plenty of "I thought my dog was friendly folks!" If you take that route... I'll see you in the aggression threads in 12 months!


----------

